# Cherry barbs eat java moss?



## Frozen Forest (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi guys, new here. I've been noticing my cherry barbs casually poking around my java moss, but they do it so gently and with such precision that I can't be sure if they're eating the moss or looking for something inside it. I can't find anything online regarding the topic, does anyone know for sure if they do? I was thinking about adding more cherry barbs to their school, but I really love java moss and don't want to see it disappear (I recently had to move a Siamese algae eater out of the tank for the same reason)

...another hypothesis is that the cherry barbs could've been eating the dead parts of the moss that the Siamese algae eater had already destroyed. Curious to hear if you guys have any anecdotal or scientific evidence to share.

P.s. let me know if I'm not following proper forum etiquette. Like I said, new here


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

I've had cherry barbs that would nip at moss and smaller stems. But never enough to really notice or do any real damage. If a large enough group I guess they could

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

This is hearsay, but I have been told that cherry barbs will graze on algae without harming other plants.


----------



## Khaoticworld (Apr 14, 2017)

Michael said:


> Welcome to APC!
> 
> This is hearsay, but I have been told that cherry barbs will graze on algae without harming other plants.


It is entirely possible mine were eating algae. I saw them acting like they were trying to eat at the plant but figured that if they were their size made it hard to see any bite marks lol

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------

